# Does it look like my aunts horses is being neglected?



## Guest (Jan 24, 2021)

This shelter doesn't have enough aides to protect t them from the wind


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2021)

Here is the shelter


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How thick is their coat is or are they rugged.

Are they well covered or skinny?

Are their feet trimmed and in good order?

Do they have adequate feed, hay and water and somewhere clean and dry to lay down?

Are they well or in need of a vet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> How thick is their coat is or are they rugged.
> 
> Are they well covered or skinny?
> 
> ...


Not sure, she lives far way. I see photos of them on fb, and they look healthy. I'm mostly concerned about the shelter. It doesn't seem to be procuring them much from the wind. Shes had horses for as long as I've been alive (27 years) and they've never froze to death.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

If they’re Native breeds then they’ll deal with it, but it would be nicer for them if they had some shelter.

Hard to tell from a photo but if they’ve got thick coats or good rugs, and plentiful food then they’ll be ok.

Have you asked your aunt if she thinks they are alright?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm scared to ask, out if fear of her getting offended. Or her telling me the worst case scenario.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2021)

Linda Weasel said:


> If they're Native breeds then they'll deal with it, but it would be nicer for them if they had some shelter.
> 
> Hard to tell from a photo but if they've got thick coats or good rugs, and plentiful food then they'll be ok.
> 
> Have you asked your aunt if she thinks they are alright?


I'm scared to ask, out if fear of her getting offended. Or her telling me the worst case scenario.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Stacy1302 said:


> I'm scared to ask, out if fear of her getting offended. Or her telling me the worst case scenario.


To be honest I think she would be more offended knowing that you had asked a bunch of strangers on the internet.
What would the worst case scenario be for you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2021)

SusieRainbow said:


> To be honest I think she would be more offended knowing that you had asked a bunch of strangers on the internet.
> What would the worst case scenario be for you?


Them not having access to the barn. I just found out they don't have acces to the barn, and just a large onning. She said they grow very thick coats for winter though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2021)

Linda Weasel said:


> If they're Native breeds then they'll deal with it, but it would be nicer for them if they had some shelter.
> 
> Hard to tell from a photo but if they've got thick coats or good rugs, and plentiful food then they'll be ok.
> 
> Have you asked your aunt if she thinks they are alright?


I aksed her how they keep warm, and she said they grow very thick coats for winter. Think they'll be alright?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2021)

Linda Weasel said:


> If they're Native breeds then they'll deal with it, but it would be nicer for them if they had some shelter.
> 
> Hard to tell from a photo but if they've got thick coats or good rugs, and plentiful food then they'll be ok.
> 
> Have you asked your aunt if she thinks they are alright?


This is what they shorter looks like. Think that coat will keep them warm?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

They look like native breeds, so they can Winter out, so long as they have adequate food.

The shelter does not look ideal but, in my experience, most horses don't use a field shelter.

I don't believe you need to worry.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Many horses winter outside and with good woolly natural coats and enough to eat do fine.

Many do not have feed shelters, but they can tuck into hedges if the weather/wind is bad.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

My Welsh used to be out in the winter and I’ve seen them with a layer of white frost on their backs, proving that they were losing almost no body heat through their winter coats.

They had shelter if they chose but often didn’t use it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Stacy1302 said:


> they've never froze to death


That's setting the bar rather low (!!) but native breeds live out in winter. (unless they are very old or infirm). We found with the field shelter, even one with sides, some of the ponies preferred to stand elsewhere; they grow a double coat anyway. An elderly Thoroughbred might do better living in, or with a thick rug, as they have a tendency to lose weight in the cold weather.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

No, definitely not neglect. Many horses winter out well. A shelter is nice for them but not essential if they have natural shelters, trees, hedges etc. Most grow thick coats and, if the one in your picture is your aunts, you don’t need to worry. Tbh it could do with loosing a bit of weight over winter so wintering out will do it good!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

If they actually go into winter with a bit of excess weight from the summer grass, they will be fine.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Stacy1302 said:


> This is what they shorter looks like. Think that coat will keep them warm?


 The pony in the photo looks lovely. As long as he/she isn't clipped it will be fine; it's carrying plenty condition, so no need to worry.


----------



## Kurtis Conner (Dec 20, 2020)

To me, too, with my "expert" look, it seems that everything is fine with these handsome men  especially if no one has ever frozen to death at your aunt's before and she says that they have good wool


----------

